# car leasing, car hire or car rental



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

Howdy,

Not sure which option is best but I'm only looking to have the car for about ten months. 

So can anybody advise me on a company that will assist ? I'm based on the costa brava. 

Ideally I would only make one monthly payment so insurance (and any other costs) would be included in my monthly price.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers

Danny


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

Danny&Claire said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Not sure which option is best but I'm only looking to have the car for about ten months.
> 
> ...



Any advice ? Any takers ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Danny&Claire said:


> Any advice ? Any takers ?


I don't know of any companies which do leasing as such, but my late husband just approached lots of rental companies & eventually got a good deal on a long term rental which he paid monthly


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I don't know of any companies which do leasing as such, but my late husband just approached lots of rental companies & eventually got a good deal on a long term rental which he paid monthly


Nice one. Thank you for the tip. I may investigate this further as it's proving to be quite a headache otherwise.


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

all the big companies do it. go to the airport and ask each one for a price on the size of car that you want. most of them rent by the month, and you take it back then get a new one at the end of the month


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

spanish_lad said:


> all the big companies do it. go to the airport and ask each one for a price on the size of car that you want. most of them rent by the month, and you take it back then get a new one at the end of the month


Thanks. I'll look into it. although I think Girona airport pretty much closes down this time of year.


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I don't know of any companies which do leasing as such, but my late husband just approached lots of rental companies & eventually got a good deal on a long term rental which he paid monthly


Exactly.

This is the solution we found when staying on Costa del Sol.
It was a smaller company - not one of the multi-nationals.
Negotiated a 'long term' monthly fee and simply visited the office once per month to make the next months payment. They held an initial refundable deposit throughout the entire period. [insurance purposes, as we did NOT use a credit card]
They sent us an email 3 or 4 days prior to each monthly expiry date, and we emailed back confirming we would be renewing.
Very simple.
Side benefits were it both secured the vehicle through the 'crazy season', and even more than that, fixed the low monthly cost even during peak times.


One other option, if looking for a vehicle for 10 months, is to buy a cheap run around.
When you calculate how much you will spend over a 10 month period, you might discover that buying 'well' and selling 10 months down the road, even at a 'quick sale price', will work out cheaper for you. Depends on how confident you are at buying and selling, and also at what level of monthly payment you're being quoted.

... but ... 10 months @ [for example] €200 soon adds up ... and its going to be difficult to 'lose' €2,000 in a vehicle's value at resale time 10 months later.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

Yozhik said:


> Exactly.
> 
> This is the solution we found when staying on Costa del Sol.
> It was a smaller company - not one of the multi-nationals.
> ...


I came to this conclusion pretty quickly. The cheapest quote I got was about €300 per month. Madness. Still looking though. I need to try and get one before January.

It's proving difficult though and to be honest I've ruled out buying. Too much of a minefield. I want the hassle free 'all in' option that comes with renting. No separate insurance or worries about maintenance or break downs and all those possibilities come with a car that would cost about €2,000. 

I'm genuinely shocked I can't get anything under €200 a month.


----------



## amchugh66 (Jul 26, 2012)

try bravocarhire, no credit card holding charge if you book the extra insurance, you can book with a debit card, just check the rules for each supplier


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for all replies.

I've decided to import my car. Some rental quotes were as high as €545 and I think the lowest I got was around €400.

So it was a no brainer to import my car and I'll sell it when I leave next year.

So there'll be a nice cheap mazda 323f RHD for sale late next summer on Spanish plates.

It's amazing there is a recession going on here. Absolutely no evidence of it in my area. Not ONE company would budge on their quotes for rental. I possibly would have went to €300 a month but I was turned down by one and all. I was looking for a ten month rent so that's €3,000. Madness no ?

I tried to rent one last week from a small local firm. He quoted me €210 for the week. I said I would give him €150. His actual words ? - " i'd prefer to leave it in the garage'. 

Either I've lost ALL my basic business skills or these guys up here are too wealthy to do "business". 

I think if you live here and are fluent in Spanish and have ANY idea about customer service then you should be on a quick road to a million. I'm saying that rather tongue in cheek but I have NEVER seen business's run like I have seen them run here.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Danny&Claire said:


> Thanks for all replies.
> 
> I've decided to import my car. Some rental quotes were as high as €545 and I think the lowest I got was around €400.
> 
> ...


It is the same all over.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Is your current UK car on Spanish plates already or is it your intention to rematriculate a uk reg vehicle onto Spanish plates when you get here? You might want to take into consideration the costs of headlight changes and changes to the wiring at the rear of the car if it has only a single rear fog light and reversing light. With some manufacturers the cost of headlights can be very high.
I had a look at the Goldcar website for a three month rental of a Citroen C3 or similar (Dates 1/12.2012 to 28/2/2013) out of Girona Airport and the price came out at 940€. This is probably as good as you will get anywhere in Spain. Goldcar's T's and C'c limit any single hire period to 89 days, pretty much the same as other hire companies.
You could also take a look at using an multi-company agency specialising in long term hire heres one such pulled at random from the net

Long term car rental Spain – great deals from spain-car-rental.com ? Spain Car Rental

Disclaimer; I have no connection with either company mentioned in this post nor are any suggestions based on the use of either company. I mention them only because they are random finds which seem to contradict your findings!


----------

